# apple TV + cinema display



## ipascm (21 Octobre 2008)

hello, 

suite à la sortie des led cinema display, je me disais que finalement, une petite prise en compte par l'apple TV serait plus que complémentaire :

l'écran incorpore tout ce qu'il faut pour rendre l'apple tv completement autonome...
ichat devient clairement envisageable avec le micro et l'isight intégré... via USB... inactif pour le moment sur l'apple TV.

en revanche, la sortie hdmi uniquement et pas de displayport indiquerait peut etre une prochaine mise à jour de l'appliance à la pomme

perso, si c'était possible, j'achete un led cinema display illico...

ok, je reve un peu mais finalement qu'en pensez vous???


----------

